# MK-677 (orally active GH secretagogue? and stacking it with Gw-501516



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Can anyone tell me more about Mk-677? What to expect, what it can do for fitness/musclemass/recovery, side affects or dangers and could this be stacked with Gw-501516?

Thoughts?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Administration of MK-677 25 mg resulted in a 60.1% increase in serum IGF-1 levels at 6 weeks and a 72.9% increase at 12 months.


----------

